# Pompadour Hairstyle, rocker chick look, please help!



## Pinkii (Mar 18, 2006)

:heart: Hi guys! I have seen a recent request on how to do this hairstyle, but I can't seen to get it! I was wondering if anyone could take me step by step on how to do that Pompadour rocker chick looking hairstyle!! I have searched google and yahoo and no tutorials seem to help! = If anyone has any tutorials that thy could share, that would be awesome as well! Thanks in advance guys!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk! I'm Janelle from NY. Do you happen to have a pic of the specific style you're trying to do? Also, how long is your hair?? It's a style that's much easier to do on men, or on really short hair. Longer hair is a bit too heavy to keep it in 'shape' without lots of pins and sprays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pinkii (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply! I can definatly post a picture, I just need to find a way to do it, could you give me a hint how to! =) Thank You!!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to MuT, Melissa! :flowers: I'm Katie from Texas.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well on short hair, it's pretty easy... the top is usually combed forward first, sprayed or gelled &amp; dried (for height), then combed going back - the back part is usually combed from each side, going toward the middle (like a D.A.) Then the top can be teased &amp; lifted and blended to the back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pinkii (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi There!! Thank You for the welcome!!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd like to welcome you to MUT as well. I'm Maria from North Carolina. Sorry, i don't know too much about the hairstyle you're talking about but, if you post a pic i'm sure someone will be able to help you. Good luck.


----------



## killerqueen (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw a really cool and easy way of doing a pomp online a while ago. I've tried it myself and its quite effective.

You start off by tying the hair you want in your pomp with a hair elastic. Then you loosen the elastic so you've basically got a loose pony tail. (You can then backcomb the hair underneath just to help it get volume/life) Then you take the end of your pony tail and pin it down to your head so the the hair is all pouffy and gives that pomp effect. Then cover the rest in hairspray..

I've used this a couple of times, and it works fairly well. Unfortunatly my bangs arent long enough for a pomp at the front so i make one at the back of my head. Anyway just thought I'd share. :satisfied:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 22, 2006)

im sure if you type in rockabilly you can come up with tsomething too. i have friends who are rockabilly so i can ask them if you want me too.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 22, 2006)

this is a pompadour


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very pretty Steph! I love when girls do pomp's w/ long hair... so cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 22, 2006)

oh thats not me! maybe tomorrow ill do one and post it


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh! lol She kinda looks like you a little! Hair is a little light, but I just figured you dyed it ... lol whoops! Sorry!! :hehe:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2006)

I love that style but whenever I do it my hubby says I look like a turkey :doze:


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 22, 2006)

i love this look but i cant wear it because i already have a long face and this just makes it look even longer. i think its best for people with round faces to give it some length.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 22, 2006)

Pinkii, I found this little snippet online about thr pompadour:

Inspired by the pompadour (you'll see more of this in the fall), stylist Chuck Amos pulled this glamorous look together by applying Pantene Pro-V Root Lifter Voluminizing Spray Gel for volume.

He slicked back the sides with a moisturizing cream, keeping the height at the top, and pinned the hair back. Amos repeated the process to create another pompadour at the nape of the neck.

Then he secured the loose hair with a band and wrapped hair around the band for coverage. Survival tip: A holding spray such as L'Oreal Professionnel Volume Extreme will keep this sculpted look in place.

HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pinkii (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh sure! I really appreciate all the feedback! Thank you!!


----------



## Pinkii (Mar 22, 2006)

THANKSSS... very helpful!!! I really do appreciate it!!! &lt;333


----------



## nehcterg (Nov 8, 2006)

i found this Pomp tutorial a long time ago...i thought I would share it

wickedhothair: POMP TUTORIAL


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 8, 2006)

kool thanks


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link Gretchen!


----------



## HousewifeBarbie (Nov 20, 2006)

Great thread, I kept trying this and it wouldn't work right, I managed to get the look right for the first time ever, thanks to the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## bluestar (Dec 10, 2006)

That pic makes me want to try it! Is this a style that's easier to work if your hair is not squeaky clean?


----------



## nalu_wahine (Nov 14, 2007)

this is a really iffy hairstyle.. u gotta have the personality and face to be able to pull it off.


----------

